# Uppercut



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@Olecharlie for some unknown reason decided to coldcock me with some high end and htf sticks. He may be grayed, but he's got lots of mountain lion left on the inside. 
Thanks again, my Brother. :vs_cool:


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

A legion of lanceros! Nicely done @Olecharlie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Gotta watch those old guys! #Unpredictable!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Great sticks!
Nice going Charlie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Handful of goodies there bro! Nicely done @Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn Tapatalk tried Triple posting..wth!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Rondo said:


> @Olecharlie for some unknown reason decided to coldcock me with some high end and htf sticks. He may be grayed, but he's got lots of mountain lion left on the inside.
> Thanks again, my Brother. :vs_cool:
> 
> View attachment 279416


For some unknown reason I believe you had it coming! &#128514; Enjoy on a warm day in Mass without the Rondo gloves lol.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice hit

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Deserving hit for a stand up guy. Way to go !!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oofta! Nice Job Charlie!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice pop. Statement en lancero is always great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Sweet! Qlecharlie proves once again that when there's snow on the roof there's fire in the furnace!


----------



## Ericbc7 (May 5, 2020)

Just makes me smile!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Lancero Smackdown. Very cool


----------

